# questions on briggs briggs 80202 0809 01 3hp



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi, I just picked up a neat old sears air compressor at a tag sale. Its got a briggs 3hp sideshaft engine on it. Model and serial numbers are as follows. briggs 80202 0809 01 77042801. Its got good compression I think, at 65 to 70psi on the guage. Bearing in mind that its been sitting in a basement for many years. The gas cap is stuck and the neck turns with it so I have to figure that one out on how to get it loose. The engine has no spark. And I need to know what tune up kit to get. So that I can. Get it running. Will the standard briggs tuneup kit available at the hardware store work? And how do I get the flywheel off to gain access? There is a weird nut that the recoil catches and I don't know how to get it off so I can pull the flywheel. Think this will get it running again? Any advice? Also the coil tests out at 2.73 kOhms with my ohm meter. So I think the coil is fine. Thanks for any help in advance. Cheers. 

Justin


----------

